# Well thanks a lot jesse



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Now you have me looking up purple collars for Abigail. DAMN IT.


Which one do you guys think would look better on ze Hound?












#1











#2












Or should I just re-order her a plain ol' purple lupine like in that pic?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha. Sorry!

I like #2


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the spots, but really you might as well get both :wink:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, so not helping, Hayley! Hahaha


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I like #2 a lot but I worry that it won't stand out against her coat as well as number 1, and will get dirty faster....damn it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And yeah, Hayley, not helping LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Or there's this one


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

well now you just have 3 to buy... stop looking for more haha. I still like the first one best though


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Honestly, I'm with Hayley... it wouldn't hurt for her to have one for every day of the week!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I think she would look AMAZING in the collar Keeva has.....I'll try and find a picture!!:wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

If I could, I would have a purple colalr for her every day of the week.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm getting there. Buck has two so far with a dog park collar on the way. I only need five more!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

oh lawd.


now you're just giving me more logical reasons to buy a billion collars.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like #2 and the solid purple collar!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

meggels said:


> oh lawd.
> 
> 
> now you're just giving me more logical reasons to buy a billion collars.


Well... that way, you pay for them now, but with the collars all being worn in rotation... they'll last longer!

And I nice leather collar will outlast your dog if properly cared for...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I like the first and the spots kinda mimic the ticking in her coat.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh god, it's got owls


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh god, little birds


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I know how you can solve this dilemma, buy all of them! 

But I do like the bird one


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL! Avery's color is purple too. I just spend $60 on a collar, leash, and harness. And that was with 15% off! I love the second polka dot one but the owls is my favorite. The polka dots would stand out great tho.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I know how you can solve this dilemma, buy all of them!
> 
> But I do like the bird one


Thats what I do. My dogs get a new collar about every 2 months.


----------

